

Ask HN: Why hasn't Google put Android voice recognition into Chrome itself? - jerrya

It would be useful and aid in accessibility to have voice recognition entry into any input field in Chrome.<p>Chrome&#x27;s Google search box shows they can do it.<p>How can Joe Random Public convince them to do this?
======
benologist
1) it's baked into operating systems as features that most people don't use:

[http://lifehacker.com/215764/hack-attack-make-your-macs-
spee...](http://lifehacker.com/215764/hack-attack-make-your-macs-speech-
recognition-work-for-you)

[http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/set-up-speech-
re...](http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/set-up-speech-recognition)

2) there's already an ecosystem of dictation / voice-assisted software that
the overwhelming majority of the world doesn't want:

[http://alternativeto.net/software/nuance-dragon-
naturallyspe...](http://alternativeto.net/software/nuance-dragon-
naturallyspeaking/)

Joe Random Public can convince Google they want this as soon as someone
convinces Joe Random Public they need this.

~~~
jerrya
Sure, but more and more Siri and Google Now are doing that training. And
having used Dragon, I can say it's a very heavyweight solution that requires a
great deal of training, not just of the system but of the user. I would vastly
prefer a lightweight mic box next to each input field.

~~~
benologist
I think on mobile it's lost to the keyboard as well as a general purpose input
tool - the hardware and networks weren't there to support it initially, on-
screen keyboards have (massively) improved and people have grown more familiar
with them, and devices have grown considerably as well which allows for an
even better typing experience.

------
dragonwriter
Chrome's supported voice recognition via the Web Speech API since Chrome 25.

